# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  DOES YOUR COMPANY...? (BECUASE IF THEY DON'T, YOU NEED A BETTER COMPANY)

## Aussie

Here are a few key questions to ask about your current MLM company...



Do they pay a *cumulative volume bonus*?

Do they let you stay at a bonus level once it is achieved? (*no dropping back to zero each month*)

Do they have a PV to dollar *ratio of almost 1:1*?

Do they deliver products directly within 72 hours?

Do they have little or no paper work / book work?

Do they pay up to *21% on your frontline and their front line*?

Do they pay 5*% on breakaway groups*?

Do they pay up to *5 levels in depth on breakaways*?

Do they have an *affinity bonus*, which pays up to *8% on all breakaway groups to infinite depth*?

Do they have *compression* for non-qualified breakaways?

Do they have a *43% retail mark up*?

Do they pay a 10% bonus on products you purchase with your first order?

Do they pay up to *56% back to their distributors* in total?

Do they always let you *keep your downline*?

Do they have distributors who *verify their incomes*?

Do they have an *80-90% renewal rate* every year?

Do they have *80-90% of distributors ordering products* on a regular basis?

Do they have over *50% of distributors ordering products each and every month*?

Do they have an *average distributor purchase of over $300* each and every month?

Do they pay approx *$1000 per month profit* for every 100 active distributors?

Do they have a *Car Program* where they pay an additional 10% above your existing bonus?

Have they been successfully operating for *over 15 years*?

Do they *operate in many countries* around the world?

Are they *debt free*?



If your answer to any or all of these questions is *NO* then I would suggest that you consider joining a better company. 

If you are interested in joining a company which offers *ALL* of the above, contact me now.

----------


## superstar

More info please.

----------

